# Carbo Plus CO2 System



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

After some research and determining that the water in Baton Rouge is pretty hard, I decided my losses wouldn't be too great in going with this system. It's much easier for me than locating a CO2 bottle, finding a refill place, and trying to figure out how to get the darn thing working. As far as CO2 output, will it definitely put out enough to have a healthy CO2 level in a 29 gal tank?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

i bought one of these a long time ago, and it was a waste of money, as well as, a mess. you're especially going to have a mess on your hands if your water is as hard as you say. i have relatively soft water, and still had a white crusty residual all over the device. not to mention, the CO2 was hardly detectable. you are better off with a CO2 cylinder, even if you have to order a prefilled one online. the guys at www.aquariumplants.com sell prefilled cylinders. otherwise, a company like airgas should have an outlet near you, and you can purchase a filled cylinder there. trust me, you will regret purchasing the Carbo Plus.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never read about anybody that was happy with the carbo-plus. The refill cartridges are expensive and the unit itself gets eaten away by corrosion rather quickly. Do a search on any of these forums and you'll find plenty of unhappy reviews. Pressurized CO2 is simple and easy to find refills if your willing to do a little initial research. Don't get intimidated by the way it looks. It really is quite simple.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Guess I should have asked here before ordering it.. Anyway, I'll have to give it a shot for at least a few months so that the money I paid for it isn't totally wasted.. Then I'll see about some pressurized CO2. If I keep the block surface clean, will it release enough CO2 for my plants to grow well?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

it's not the block surface you have to worry about. the metal unit is what corrodes. if you haven't used the unit yet, most places will let you return. it would be worth the $10 in shipping to return.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Check out Steve Hampton's pictures of the Carbo Minus: http://www.aquaticplantresources.ne...?p=71280&sid=a9a08f70f79edad854d97b8189374df4

Send it back if you can.

Edit: Steve Hampton's pics are with your glosso thread as well.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

The Carbo Plus cost alot more then a Pressurized set.


----------

